# Ridley Damocles or Fenix



## GRJ (Jan 23, 2008)

I used to have a Ridley Damocles. Loved it except for the limited rear wheel tire clearance. Have an opportunity to buy a New-Old-Stock Damocles or a new Fenix frameset. Any long time Ridley fans ridden both? Which would you choose? Why? Thanks for your thoughts.


----------

